# Looking for Low-Fodmap Vegan Meal Plan



## kingofnapier (Jul 6, 2016)

Anyone have a link to such a meal plan. Looking something that has the meals planned out for each day. Thanks!


----------



## bwanicur (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi - this is tough. I am plant-based, but I do eat fish occasionally. I started eating more fish as I follow the low FODMAP diet more strictly.

One soup that I've altered has become by go to. It's blended so it's easy to digest and pretty tasty if you season with the proper amount of salt, pepper and nutritional yeast.

1 medium parsnip

3 - 4 medium potatoes

1 bunch green kale (or any kind of leafy green that is low FODMAP)

1 medium bell pepper

1 bunch green onions - ONLY USE THE TOPS to stay low FODMAP

Garlic infused olive oil (or plain olive oil)

Chop up all the veggies. Saute the parsnip, potatoes, and green onion tops for a bit (until a bit tender). Add kale and bell pepper. Add enough water to almost over the veggies and bring to a boil. Lower heat and then let simmer until veggies are tender. Use emulsion blender to blend everything right in the soup. Season with salt, pepper, and nutritional yeast (if it's ok for you). I like to salt and pepper the veggies to taste throughout the entire process, not just after they are blended.

Sometimes I will also add steamed long grain brown rice. I call this the "green soup" and it is a staple when I'm need to get to a stable place. It's also great for a detox period before any kind of elimination diet. It usually takes about 45 minutes from beginning to end. Hope you like it!


----------

